# Ricoh Smart Device Print app cannot see printer



## Philli (Dec 19, 2015)

Trying to connect Samsung GTP 5210 tablet to Ricoh Aficio SG311DN printer.
(Ricoh to DSL 3680 router by lan cable, router wireless to Samsung)
Downloaded RICOH Smart Device Print&Scan App for Android.
Wireless connection Samsung <-> router ok, strong signal
But: Ricoh app cannot detect device.
Searching for a device on Bonjour - no result.
Searching for a device by its IP address (192.168.1.3) - no result
Using IP address + wireless Login name + password, says authentication failed.
What am I doing wrong?

Is this because I need to enter a "Share Name" and a "Domain Name".
If so how do I find/set these?
On Router or Samsung?


----------

